# Do YOU Take Your Dog To On A Drive To Nowhere???



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i like waking up early ( between 5:30 am and 6:30 am)
and driving the dog to his bathroom/play area. after a game
of retrieve we get in the car and cruise to nowhere. the ac
is cranked (when needed) and the radio is turned up.
i'll take a 2 hour journey, round trip. it's me, the dog and the radio
turned up. i'm living large.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Great bonding time!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs love to go for a ride in the car. On my days off work they are always with me doing errands (if not too hot)


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The other day my son locked his keys in his car so I threw the dogs in the Tahoe and we took off for the college campus for a 'fun trip'. Shade had a grand old time, Rocky threw up. 

We have to work on this 'fun time' thing hwell:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

We drove 45 min to meet someone who never showed yesterday!LOL We, thankfully, took Ellen and had all 3 boys with us.....we waited for a hour...I used it as people watching and training time!:biggrin:



chowder said:


> The other day my son locked his keys in his car so I threw the dogs in the Tahoe and we took off for the college campus for a 'fun trip'. Shade had a grand old time, Rocky threw up.
> 
> We have to work on this 'fun time' thing hwell:


AWWW Poor Rocky!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Scarlett_O' said:


> We drove 45 min to meet someone who never showed yesterday!LOL We, thankfully, took Ellen and had all 3 boys with us.....we waited for a hour...I used it as people watching and training time!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW Poor Rocky!!


So, were you getting some meat? or doggy somethings? I hate people who don't keep their word....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> So, were you getting some meat? or doggy somethings? I hate people who don't keep their word....


We where getting a crate for a kickA price....she never showed....HOWEVER she called me last night freaking out because of it...her mini mare, who is in foal, had colicked and she had been called to the barn at 8am and had JUST gotten her phone from home around 8pm...so I TOTALLY understood...Jesse on the other hand is still a little POed!LOL

But we where meeting at a petsmart...so I used it as a good time for LOTS of noises to be introduced into Rhett's training!:biggrin: And Brody got a lesson in NOT barking at everyone he sees!haha


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

If you don't pay much for petrol/gas then it's probably a good idea, here petrol is expensive so I don't take unnecessary trips.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery is horrible in the car, so if I don't have to bring him I won't. But we still go a lot of places, I even bring him to my parents house nearly everytime I go.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i like waking up early ( between 5:30 am and 6:30 am)
> and driving the dog to his bathroom/play area. after a game
> of retrieve we get in the car and cruise to nowhere. the ac
> is cranked (when needed) and the radio is turned up.
> ...


what a great way to say hello to your world....that is truly cool


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Not all of my guys enjoy riding but Toby one of my Chihuahuas LIVES to go for a ride. He could care less if he gets out of the car at all when we reach a destination. He'll just sit in the passenger seat and chill. So yes, we do occasionally ride for the pleasure of riding. 
My son used to have a Rottie and a Pitbull, (both have passed away) and I dogsat a couple of times. They were the same way. LOVED to ride. I would put them in the back of my Pt Cruiser and go around the block a few times and they'd both do the happy dance when we got back out. Too cute!


----------

